
Reza Rahman: Why I Left Oracle - javinpaul
http://blog.rahmannet.net/2016/03/why-i-left-oracle.html
======
goldenkey
Hmm thats similar to why I left Amazon. I was tasked with mundane tasks like
localizing strings for huge marketing faq pages. I wrote scripts to give the
900 odd strings numerical locale ids. But my manager who all my code had to
pass through for code review wanted individually described and named ids. For
what other reason than he was a corporate drone with Java abstractions for
factories of factories of DatabaseQueryCreator that invoked
DatabaseQueryBuilder etc etc I do not know. I will never work for another corp
where I dont feel like a magician in terms of programming and tooling
efficiency. It was absolutely dreadful and loathing to march to my death as a
creative and intellectual. Fuck drone work and fuck drone managers and
executives who try to serve it up only because they hate themselves too much
to embrace the beauty of the discipline of hip and efficient software
engineering

